# Detailing stickers you'd like to see made



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Right just a bit of fun but as I'm sure your all aware that our sense of humour and outlook on the car scene is slightly different to those on other car forums
So what car stickers would you like to see made which would show what we do or find funny within this forum?
So for those with detailing vans I thought
'no boutique waxes are left in this van overnight'
anyone else had any ideas


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

"Police, follow this van..... but not too close!"


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

"my other car is as well detailed as this one too"


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> "my other car is as well detailed as this one too"


Like this one! :thumb:


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Get it wet, give it a good buffing and never leave wax in the cracks - detailers do it best ... :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I like em' Dirty

:thumb:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish my wife was this clean


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

The Sparkle requires hard work, not design


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You wish your mother was this clean


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought 'clean me' would be funny too


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

" hey everybody, come see how good you look"


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

One that looks like the washing instruction label....a triangle, with a single bucket and sponge in it, all crossed out. 

I'd be up for a palm tree type logo to signify my use of carnauba based waxes.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

"Detailed-More than just a car wash"


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

"I'm glad my(or your) wife's not this clean"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This isnt just any car 
This is a orange peel
swirl free car, waxed 
Lovingly by hand

These arnt normal alloys 
These are cleaned inside 
and out, sealed by the finest 
sealant 

This isnt any paint work
This is lovingly compounded
polished,sealed and waxed 
Paint work 

Cost of car £3,000
Cost of detailing kit £500
Time spent cleaning 3 days
Look on your face when you see your face in my paintwork 
PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

"No I can't clean yours after"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

"Yes this is the original paint"


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes my car is clean and no I havent washed the paint off yet! but Im trying :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

"birdbomb magnet"


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Designed by Boffs
Built by professionals
Detailed by a Fanatic


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Clean enough to eat your dinner off


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

In spirit of all the 'JDM' style stickers: "OCDetailing For Life y0!"


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

kempe said:


> This isnt just any car
> This is a orange peel
> swirl free car, waxed
> Lovingly by hand
> ...


In the nicest possible way, that would be the worst bumper sticker ever :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

m1pui said:


> In the nicest possible way, that would be the worst bumper sticker ever :lol:


Not all as 1 sticker :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

If Heineken did car care...


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

What about one on the roof of your car (aimed squarely at our feathered friends) saying: DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

"If you can read this, you are too close."

"Danger, extended door access required. Please leave 2 Metres at either side."


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

No, I haven't missed a bit ...

WD


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

nick.s said:


> One that looks like the washing instruction label....a triangle, with a single bucket and sponge in it, all crossed out.
> 
> I'd be up for a palm tree type logo to signify my use of carnauba based waxes.


Seen something like that recently on here (silver car), damned if I can find it now though ... :lol:

WD


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

I know you wanna touch this !


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

zachtdi said:


> I wish my wife was this clean


Or, unfortunely my wife/gf is as clean as this.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

nick.s said:


> *One that looks like the washing instruction label....a triangle, with a single bucket and sponge in it, all crossed out. *
> 
> I'd be up for a palm tree type logo to signify my use of carnauba based waxes.


----------



## DCI RAZ (May 30, 2012)

' look at the shiney shine '


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

How about.....

"NOT DETAILED BY ASDA CAR WASH"


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

WD


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The difference between something good and something great is attention to detail.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

eBay : 251058806123 & 290709628769


----------



## StevieGSI (Jul 8, 2011)

'It appears you can polish a turd'


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Its all in the Detail.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

good thread, ive so far resisted too many stickers, although i have my ocd clean on the back window, funny enough i was in a tunning place the other day to get the car lowered and the guy was saying when he drove the car round into the garage they thought it looked really clean and then they spotted my ocd clean sticker and then it all dropped into place why the car was soo clean lol

''just on the way home to give it clean'' 
or just on the way home to give it another clean''


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Ratchet said:


> Its all in the Detail.


Subtle yet true. Clever one


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

heres a couple i played with from being bored !


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

how about:

Cleaned, YO


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A clean car hides a blackened soul.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

nick.s said:


> One that looks like the washing instruction label....a triangle, with a single bucket and sponge in it, all crossed out.


I'm sure I've seen something similar to this on mountain bikes before :lol


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Just Dodo it


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Guys you have come up trumps there are some amazing ideas theres
I think some should get made and sold on here
I had the wash label a while back I don't think people got it to be honest


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Keep well lubed and don't rub too hard - Clay or Women, you decide.

Notice how I left enough room to open my door without hitting your car?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

yes i do make it rain - just by cleaning my car.


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

There's no easy way to make a car look this good, Ya gotta work at it.


----------

